# Fiber Swap Sign Up - Closes 05/23/08



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay - I'll organize the swap

Sign up starts today (05/14/08) and closes next Friday (05/23/08).

I will PM all participants their swap partners with the partners information. And I will post partners in this thread.

Fiber due to their partners by 06/06/2008.

*Send me a PM if you are interested (even if you answered on the other thread). * Copy and Paste the following in your PM to me (with your answers!!):



> Screen Name:
> 
> Email address:
> 
> ...


Just to get you going - here is what I sent my swap partner on the other forum:









yellow merino & red corriedale carded together, then layered with Brown Shetland.









Combination of White, black & burgandy merino carded with firestar, angelina & white silk


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

(darn these limitations!)











natural grey BFL carded with yellow 7 green merino, red corriedale, with multi colored soy silk thrown in for good measure.


I was having so much fun, later on, I carded up some BFL with blue and turquoise mill end rovings


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Folks who have PM'd me

1. Muller's Lane Farm
2. FalconDance
3. MarchWind
4. Ozarkcat
5. thatcompchick
6.Katherine in KY
7. Liese
8. carellama
9. jerzeygurl

10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

oh..., count us in, we have Blanketed Border Leicester roving in many colors. I'll forward you a PM tonight.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I can't edit my previous post (what's up with that??)

1. Muller's Lane Farm
2. FalconDance
3. MarchWind
4. Ozarkcat
5. thatcompchick
6. Katherine in KY
7. Liese
8. carellama
9. jerzeygurl
10. Somerhill
11. Meg Z
12. Flwrbrd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hmm That is odd. Cyndi if you want me to I can edit for you if you want to PM me the info to be edited. Otherwise we will have a zillion threads on this one topic and that just seems silly and a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I cut and pasted the form into a message to Mullerslanefarm....but it sure doesn't look like it arrived....
As much as I love my puter...sometimes I just really really hate it!
I want to be in the fiberswap....I'll try this again....


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree about the puter however, all I did was hit reply and fill in after the questions and sent it back to Cyndi. Val


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

1. Muller's Lane Farm
2. FalconDance
3. MarchWind
4. Ozarkcat
5. thatcompchick
6. Katherine in KY
7. Liese
8. carellama
9. jerzeygurl
10. Somerhill
11. Meg Z
12. Flwrbrd
13. Oceanrose

Can we get one more?? Hey Slev! We need you!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

You can add me, Cyndi.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sent you a PM Clover


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

*Fiber due to their partners by 06/06/2008.*

Here we go !

1. Muller's Lane Farm <=> Oceanrose
2. FalconDance <=> Flwrbrd 
3. MarchWind <=> Ozarkcat 
4. Ozarkcat <=> MarchWind 
5. thatcompchick <=> Somerhill 
6. Katherine in KY <=> 
7. Liese <=> Katherine in KY
8. carellama <=> jerzeygurl 
9. jerzeygurl <=> carellama
10. Somerhill <=> thatcompchick
11. Meg Z <=> CloverBud 
12. Flwrbrd <=> FalconDance
13. Oceanrose <-> Muller's Lane Farm 
14. CloverBud <=> Meg Z


I've PM'ed everyone their partners responses.

Let the Fiber Frenzy commence!!

Remember:
*
Fiber due to their partners by 06/06/2008.*

Please send me your delivery confirmation number when your fiber is sent to your partner.

When the fibers start pouring in, please post your swaps!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Fiber due to your partner in 9 days!

If you have not contacted your partner yet, please do so!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Arrghh! The pressure! I dread deadlines!! Bwaaa!!:viking:





I'll be okay! :nana:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I need to get a move on!

_......... hurries to the fiber stash only to realize it's spread out all over the house again .........._


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My box is packed but I don't have any tape and my checkbook is empty until next week  I'll send it priority it should get there in time


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Today I sent my box to Katherine and rec'vd her box to me. Oh, my!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Overachievers!!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

I have it all together and my box for jerzeygurl will go out in tomorrow's mail. This is so unlike me to be this far ahead of schedule. Please do not tell my family.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Liese said:


> Today I sent my box to Katherine and rec'vd her box to me. Oh, my!


Time to start a new Thread to show our goodies!!!

Here you go!

Post pics here!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3111067#post3111067


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> My box is packed but I don't have any tape and my checkbook is empty until next week  I'll send it priority it should get there in time


That's okay - with the convention & campout this weekend, I'll probably be sending mine the same way:baby04:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh phew, that makes me feel better. Not pressure :happy: I like that.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Box to FalconDance went into the mail yesterday.....should get it Saturday!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Box to Flwrbrd - _should_ get there by deadline .

She sent me such neat stuff ..... now I'm fretting that my offerings aren't so grand. *shrugs* But I think it'll all be good.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sent off Ocean Rose's box yesterday


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I didn't get Cloverbud's box sent until today...but I sent it Priority, so I've got my fingers crossed...and my toes, and my eyes...let's see, what else is crossable? Oh, yeah! My legs and .......


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

i got my goodies from Lisa, mine went out Priority Mail Monday, however we didn't have mail for two days, so I dunno? [shrug]

I'm crossing right with you Meg!

Andrea


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Your mailman is probably doin' the backstroke!
Lisa 



thatcompchick said:


> i got my goodies from Lisa, mine went out Priority Mail Monday, however we didn't have mail for two days, so I dunno? [shrug]
> 
> I'm crossing right with you Meg!
> 
> Andrea


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My box to Ozarkcat is in the car. I couldn't get to the post office today due to schedule change. I'm hoping to get there tomorrow. I'm a step closer than I was last post!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I got my box from Cloverbud today! Hope hers gets there tomorrow!

 

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Can't wait to see the pictures!!! I know Heather got hers yesterday.

I should have taken a picture of how full the envelope was!!! I warned her to be careful of puking fibers when she opened it!!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

My box got here....
I've never spun silk before....
My hands so torn up from gardening, I can't hardly even touch it.....but it's quite yummy!
This has been fun!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Darn it - I _knew_ I should have put in a hunk of raw wool to pretreat your hands! (That's what I do, esp. this time of year .)


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

*singing* I got my bo-ox! I got my bo-ox! 

Y'all got wool (and silk.) But *I* got lessons! It was like opening a box inside a box inside a box....

Thank you so much, Meg for all the different fibers! I can't recall what all was in there, and I just got home from working 23 hours out of the last 30, so I will tell all and post pics on Monday. Holey Toledo! So many different fibers I've never tried, and terrific instructions on scouring/washing and using them! Every bag had me saying, "Oh, my!"

Thanks so much for sharing with me, Meg!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> *singing* I got my bo-ox! I got my bo-ox!
> 
> Y'all got wool (and silk.) But *I* got lessons! It was like opening a box inside a box inside a box....
> 
> ...


Lessons?? Lessons?? Where'd they come from? 

I thought I just put down what stage it was in (raw, washed, batts) and what they needed from there. ?????????

I'm soooooo easily confused these days............

Meg


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Meg, the lessons come in working with each different type of wool you sent. I've never worked with any of those types of fleeces before, so each one will be a lesson in something new for me. Different feels, different textures, different handling properties. And different colors, too! YAY!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What a wonderful birthday present CB!!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> Meg, the lessons come in working with each different type of wool you sent. I've never worked with any of those types of fleeces before, so each one will be a lesson in something new for me. Different feels, different textures, different handling properties. And different colors, too! YAY!!


AHHHHHH.....I see! I just think that's the fun part of fiber! That's why we went to a mixed flock, instead of sticking with the Icelandics. The variety out there is AWESOME!!

Have fun playing; I know I will!

Meg


----------

